# NGD: Matte Pink Goodness



## illimmigrant (Aug 26, 2016)

So about 3 months ago I called the guys at Bass Central to see if they had any NG2's coming that they hadn't already sold, and luckily, they had this matte pink NG-2 on the way. It was a total fluke I was able to get one of these very limited basses. 
Here are some pics.


----------



## Lasik124 (Aug 26, 2016)

Dude! Nice score!


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 26, 2016)

looking all sick. im a little jealous. congrats dude!


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Aug 26, 2016)

That bass was made for stage... great color.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2016)

Good lord, that's easily the hottest bass I've ever seen! I don't even need a bass, and I want that. So those are production, but just in limited quantities?


----------



## illimmigrant (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks guys!



Hollowway said:


> Good lord, that's easily the hottest bass I've ever seen! I don't even need a bass, and I want that. So those are production, but just in limited quantities?



Yeah. When Nolly got his matte pink one, there was a huge response to it, so Sheldon decided to do a run of 50 matte pink basses. Most of the spots were taken by dealers, and Bass Central happened to have ordered two of them.
It's a standard NG-2 other than the color.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## Noxon (Aug 27, 2016)

I've never wanted a bass so bad in my life... HNGD! Congrats!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 27, 2016)

I've been on the phone all morning trying to find one of these. I need one in the most first-world way possible.


----------



## RobbYoung (Aug 27, 2016)

Jesus christ... this has now fully charged my GAS for one of these NG-2 basses, it would only be tipped over the edge if these were offered in a matte version of the green or yellow...


----------



## bostjan (Aug 29, 2016)

Happy NBD! Lookin' good!


----------



## PBC (Aug 29, 2016)

Ssssssmmmmokin! The pink looks absolutely awesome on that bass, favorite color I've seen. Nice score, happy NBD


----------



## illimmigrant (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks guys! And as for the color... yeah, it pops haha. It's pretty different from my usual choice, as you can see from the group shot. But it's nice to have to something that looks so different.
It sounds incredible also. I haven't had much time to play it yet, but so far it's been great.


----------



## lewis (Sep 6, 2016)

well, anyone who thought their bass looked the business are doing a combination now of looking at their instrument in a disappointed disgust, whilst crying over the laptop as they place it up for sale on Ebay.

this.is.the.hottest.bass.in.existence.

everyone might aswell sell theirs.
mine feels like it only works for firewood now in comparison


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 8, 2016)

Awesome, it makes me so happy that people want the pink for themselves - the original was a one-off but was so in demand that we had to make it available even if just limited edition. Seems like the batch is hitting the shops now so I'm looking forward to seeing more pink basses in the wild!


----------



## Ewgrosschris (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice man! Really good looking pictures too! I have a blue 4 string coming this month in B standard. I'm pretty excited. Tell us how you like it!


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 8, 2016)

Wait bass central in Orlando? Awesome little shop. Nice guys.


----------



## illimmigrant (Sep 9, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Wait bass central in Orlando? Awesome little shop. Nice guys.


Yes! I got my Combustion from them as well. Great guys!



Ewgrosschris said:


> Nice man! Really good looking pictures too! I have a blue 4 string coming this month in B standard. I'm pretty excited. Tell us how you like it!


 i can tell you I don't dislike anything about the bass. It sounds enormous. Acoustically, it sounds a little brighter than my combustion, but the secret sauce is in the darkglass pre and pickup placement and combination. The only downside is I want to either mod my combustion or just get another NG-2 haha.



-Nolly- said:


> Awesome, it makes me so happy that people want the pink for themselves - the original was a one-off but was so in demand that we had to make it available even if just limited edition. Seems like the batch is hitting the shops now so I'm looking forward to seeing more pink basses in the wild!


I couldn't believe my luck when I was told they had a pink one available. I saw two of these pop up on Reverb before I got mine and I don't think either lasted more than 36 hours. 



lewis said:


> well, anyone who thought their bass looked the business are doing a combination now of looking at their instrument in a disappointed disgust, whilst crying over the laptop as they place it up for sale on Ebay.
> 
> this.is.the.hottest.bass.in.existence.
> 
> ...


Warwicks are another brand I've really enjoyed playing, but the quality of this instrument and the price point are unbeatable by a huge margin.
I would say to anyone looking for a bass to just save up for one of these. They're absolutely woth trying and worth the wait.


----------



## auntyethel (Sep 15, 2016)

Not usually a fan of pink... but this is awesome!


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 16, 2016)

Awesome.

How is neck profile compared to Warwick or a P Bass?

Nolly, the pink is amazing. So much want. It's my favorite color so far.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 22, 2016)

Not to hijack your NGD, but I finally got one of these for myself! I actually found one at bass central in the U.K. I had to pay for shipping and customs, but all said and one I got it for just about $1800. I've got it set up in F#, which is CRAZY! That low F# sounds almost chorusy because of the wobliness. The electronics on these things are amazing. You almost don't need anything besides a basic amp. There are soooo many sounds. Just a great bass, overall. I'm super stoked to be in the "50" club with you guys.


----------



## illimmigrant (Sep 26, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> Awesome.
> 
> How is neck profile compared to Warwick or a P Bass?
> 
> Nolly, the pink is amazing. So much want. It's my favorite color so far.



It's been a really long time since I've played either, and they were both 4-string basses. My dad owns a p-bass from the late 70's, I believe, and that neck is much more round and typical of the line of basses. The last Warwick I played was nearly a decade ago. It was a thumb bolt on, and I don't remember much of how it felt, I just remember liking the sound a lot. Very unique.





Hollowway said:


> Not to hijack your NGD, but I finally got one of these for myself! I actually found one at bass central in the U.K. I had to pay for shipping and customs, but all said and one I got it for just about $1800. I've got it set up in F#, which is CRAZY! That low F# sounds almost chorusy because of the wobliness. The electronics on these things are amazing. You almost don't need anything besides a basic amp. There are soooo many sounds. Just a great bass, overall. I'm super stoked to be in the "50" club with you guys.



That's awesome! good find. It's amazing what pick-up re-positioning and an electronics upgrade could do. My combustion sounds nothing like the NG-2. I need separate tone patches for each haha. The low strings do sound incredible.


----------

